# [SOLVED] Settings for radeon HD8530M (R5 240 MarsLE)?

## yayo

Hello!

I have an ASUS with AMD Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240, Mars LE.

Maybe I'm dumb, but I really don't get what driver and setting I'm supposed to use to get it work correctly (I mean, with all the feature which can be turned on with the available drivers).

I emerged linux-firmware, but in the /radeon folder I see only pacific ilands names... Nice places, but it seems that I'm stuck with solar system. :/

Do I have to use VIDEO_CARD=radeon or radeonsi? What's the difference? It seems that radeonsi is for Southern islands series and later, but what is supposed to mean later?? Does solar system come before or later the islands??  :Razz: 

And which firmware/drivers do I have to set up?

I can't find enough info on the web about this. There are too many numbers, series, codes.. It's very frustrating and confusing.  :Sad: 

Someone has hints? Ideas? Suggestions?

Thanks. 

yayoLast edited by yayo on Fri May 01, 2015 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Mars is the mobile version of the Oland chip. So all firmware settings/files for Oland should apply here.

In make.conf, set VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi".

----------

## yayo

Ok, first of all, thanks for the help.  :Smile: 

Then, about the oland firmware setting: nope, it doesn't work. I get a blank screen.

I got a problem at 1st attempt, with compilation giving me a "no rules for "firmware/radeon/oland_ce.bin", but it was my mistake. There was the firmware folder entry to fix. Then compilation has been done correctly, but after a reboot the screen went blank.

I used the "3.17 and later" kernel files list (the lowercase one), since I'm using the latest kernel version (3.18  ).

I'm now going to reboot with live CD again, searching for something I may have forgotten. Some config/log I may check?

I tried "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep radeon" but I can't find "error" msg anywhere, (unless some of all the notifications I see are supposed to be errors...)

:/

yayo

----------

## yayo

nope, it doesn't work.

It starts being frustrating repeating the reboot, mounting stuff, chrooting, entering the kernel, searching for I-don't-know-what, making a wild guess crossing fingers, recompiling, rebooting, and than all again, and again...

I can enter the forums with links once booted with livecd and chroot, but I can't manage to copy/past stuff, so I'm writing down by hands a quick summary of some base info.

EDIT (30/apr): I repasted the actual logs (removed some repeated lines because it's too long):

dmesg:

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.18.11-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.8.4 (Gentoo 4.8.4 p1.4, pie-0.6.1) ) #20 SMP Thu Apr 30 12:16:29 CEST 2015

[    0.000000] Command line: 

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

...

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000001af1fffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xb870b018-0xb871b057] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xba5e4018-0xba5f1057] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xb86fc018-0xb870aa57] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] extended physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

...

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000001af1fffff] usable

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0xc9ead000  ACPI 2.0=0xc9ead000  SMBIOS=0xf04c0  MPS=0xfd5b0 

[    0.000000] efi: mem00: [Boot Code          |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000008000) (0MB)

...

[    0.000000] efi: mem58: [Memory Mapped I/O  |RUN|  |  |  |   |  |  |  |UC] range=[0x00000000ff000000-0x0000000100000000) (16MB)

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X555LP/X555LP, BIOS X555LP.203 11/06/2014

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x1af200 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7F00000000 write-back

...

[    0.000000]   9 base 01AF400000 mask 7FFFC00000 uncachable

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xcbc00000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcb000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd860-0x000fd86f] mapped at [ffff8800000fd860]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000096000] 96000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e79000, 0x01e79fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e7a000, 0x01e7afff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e7b000, 0x01e7bfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x1af000000-0x1af1fffff]

...

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x17fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

...

[    0.000000] ACPI: MSDM 0x00000000C9B0BE18 000055 (v03 _ASUS_ Notebook 00000000 ASUS 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0006bfffff] PMD -> [ffff8801a8800000-ffff8801ae7fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x1af1fffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x00057fff]

...

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x1af1fffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00001000-0x1af1fffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1542962

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 25 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 12839 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 821653 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 11208 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 717312 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xcbe00000-0xcfdfffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-39

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

...

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcfe00000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff8801aee00000 s73664 r8192 d28736 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s73664 r8192 d28736 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1518826

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[    0.000000] Memory: 5782748K/6171848K available (6208K kernel code, 703K rwdata, 2904K rodata, 984K init, 816K bss, 389100K reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:728 0

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2394.550 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4789.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=2394550)

[    0.000009] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000017] ACPI: Core revision 20140926

[    0.032030] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.034377] Security Framework initialized

[    0.034393] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.034398] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.034656] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.034660] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.034666] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.035897] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.035914] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.035929] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[    0.036079] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 16K (ffffffff81da7000 - ffffffff81dab000)

[    0.044718] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.054737] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz (fam: 06, model: 45, stepping: 01)

[    0.054749] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.054775] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 16-deep LBR, Haswell events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.054805] ... version:                3

[    0.054808] ... bit width:              48

[    0.054810] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.054813] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.054815] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.054818] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.054821] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.055155] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.055159] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[    0.098757] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.098764] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (19156.40 BogoMIPS)

[    0.103019] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.103253] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xb9af6000-0xb9afcfff] (28672 bytes)

[    0.103259] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xc9e29000-0xcab35fff] (13684736 bytes)

[    0.103734] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.103805] regulator-dummy: no parameters

[    0.103938] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.108884] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.114898] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.114986] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.114990] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.115047] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.115052] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.115120] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.121260] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.121265] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.121268] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.121271] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.125250] ACPI : EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.129353] ACPI: Executed 2 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.155043] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.174233] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.174245] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8801A7F5AC00 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20120711)

[    0.180415] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.180426] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8801A7F98800 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.186248] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.186256] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8801A7F7DC00 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.193119] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.193134] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[    0.193145] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[    0.193177] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.193181] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.193217] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.196744] ACPI: Power Resource [PC05] (on)

[    0.213667] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.213677] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.214356] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.214900] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.214905] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

...

[    0.224322] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.224325] acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicates it is unsupported)

[    0.225330] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12)

...

[    0.225713] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12)

[    0.226054] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.226152] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0xa, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.226256] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    0.226261] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.226272] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:04:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[    0.226281] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.226283] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:04:00.0

[    0.226286] vgaarb: no bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.226367] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.226384] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.226390] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.226416] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.226429] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.226455] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.226483] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.226496] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.226631] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.226636] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.228091] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.228142] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

...

[    0.228165] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x1af200000-0x1afffffff]

[    0.228297] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.19

[    0.228306] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.228309] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.228314] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.228317] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.228324] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.228433] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.228539] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.228549] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.230588] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.237955] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.238068] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.238076] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.238331] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

...

[    0.238580] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.238657] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs FLT0101 SYN0a00 SYN0002 PNP0f03 PNP0f13 PNP0f12 (active)

[    0.238701] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ATK3001 PNP030b (active)

[    0.239071] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.239361] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

...

[    0.239410] system 00:09: [mem 0xf7fe0000-0xf7feffff] has been reserved

[    0.239415] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.239503] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.239872] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.244454] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.244468] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.244472] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.244479] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7efffff]

[    0.244489] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.244495] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7d00000-0xf7dfffff]

[    0.244505] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.244509] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.244516] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7cfffff]

[    0.244522] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.244531] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

...

[    0.244561] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.244594] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.244808] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.244914] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.245054] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.245078] TCP: reno registered

[    0.245083] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.245109] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.245178] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.245199] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.245583] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.245653] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.245659] software IO TLB [mem 0xb46fb000-0xb86fb000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800b46fb000-ffff8800b86fafff]

[    0.245904] RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-14 Joules, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.245965] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x17

[    0.245979] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x17

[    0.245990] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x17

[    0.246001] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x17

[    0.246049] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.246557] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.246594] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.246616] audit: type=2000 audit(1430389100.238:1): initialized

[    0.246850] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.248655] zpool: loaded

[    0.248839] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.248883] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.249459] ntfs: driver 2.1.31 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.249564] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    0.249698] msgmni has been set to 11678

[    0.249828] cryptomgr_test (36) used greatest stack depth: 15120 bytes left

[    0.250079] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.250087] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.250092] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.250129] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.250306] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.250461] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.250620] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.250767] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.250864] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250871] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.250889] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250893] pci 0000:02:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250899] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.2:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.250917] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250921] pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250927] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.250944] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250947] pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.250953] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.4:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.251007] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.251626] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.256707] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.256860] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.257633] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.257691] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.257698] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.257748] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.257754] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.259655] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.259662] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.259666] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.259674] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.261512] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.261517] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (43 C)

[    0.262668] loop: module loaded

[    0.262838] isci: Intel(R) C600 SAS Controller Driver - version 1.2.0

[    0.262980] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.263144] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.263190] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.263230] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.263238] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag led clo only pio slum part deso sadm sds apst 

[    0.263921] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.264102] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.264237] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.264335] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.264386] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7f22000 port 0xf7f22100 irq 44

[    0.264391] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7f22000 port 0xf7f22180 irq 44

[    0.264395] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.264397] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.264448] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.264452] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.264519] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.264529] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.268123] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.268549] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc90004108000, 08:62:66:0e:f4:8d, XID 10900800 IRQ 45

[    0.268556] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    0.268711] ath: phy0: WB335 1-ANT card detected

[    0.268716] ath: phy0: Set BT/WLAN RX diversity capability

[    0.276280] ath: phy0: Enable LNA combining

[    0.277402] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x6a

[    0.277404] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    0.277407] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    0.277408] ath: Regpair used: 0x6a

[    0.277956] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    0.278126] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9565 Rev:1 mem=0xffffc90004180000, irq=19

[    0.278395] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.278490] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.278690] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.278707] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.278779] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.278785] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.278790] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.278795] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.11-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.278800] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.278999] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.279021] hub 1-0:1.0: 9 ports detected

[    0.284249] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.287313] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.287371] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.287415] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.287419] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.287424] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.287427] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.11-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.287431] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.287569] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.287580] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.288708] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.288714] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.288837] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.288891] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.288906] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.292820] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.292835] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7f23000

[    0.298700] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.298740] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.298745] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.298750] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.298753] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.11-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.298757] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.298890] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.298898] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.299038] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.299049] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.299064] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.299105] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.299132] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.299190] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP030b:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.301761] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    0.304583] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.304592] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.304623] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.304658] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.304686] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.304884] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.305475] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[    0.305541] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.305695] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.305727] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.305744] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.305885] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\SMB0) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    0.305897] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    0.305907] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.305961] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    0.305964] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[    0.305969] gspca_main: v2.14.0 registered

[    0.305987] usbcore: registered new interface driver ov519

[    0.306125] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    0.306128] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

[    0.306131] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

[    0.306134] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

[    0.306152] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    0.306164] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[    0.306293] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.306296] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    0.306322] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    0.308775] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.308862] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.308863] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.309298] kworker/u8:0 (62) used greatest stack depth: 15016 bytes left

[    0.309308] kworker/u8:0 (61) used greatest stack depth: 14672 bytes left

[    0.309344] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: Haswell must build in CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915

[    0.309365] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.309492] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.309528] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.309596] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.309619] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.309622] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.309727] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.309947] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.309968] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.310018] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    0.310026] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    0.310031] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    0.310037] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    0.310039] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    0.310041] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    0.310045] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    0.310048] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    0.310292] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.310711] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.310714] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.310752] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2015-04-30 10:18:20 UTC (1430389100)

[    0.310759] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found

[    0.310761] EDD information not available.

[    0.316984] sound hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    0.316989] sound hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.316992] sound hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.316994] sound hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.316996] sound hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    0.316999] sound hdaudioC1D0:      Mic=0x1b

[    0.321656] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input5

[    0.321944] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input6

[    0.346256] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    0.537969] input: PS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad in mouse emulation mode as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input14

[    0.568935] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.575205] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST750LM022 HN-M750MBB, 2BA30001, max UDMA/133

[    0.575214] ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.581551] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.581818] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST750LM022 HN-M7 0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.582227] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

[    0.582237] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    0.582244] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.582355] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.582363] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.582401] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.600918] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.640004] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.645354]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10

[    0.646188] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.715532] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000

[    0.715541] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    0.715942] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.716155] hub 3-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.849441] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b483

[    0.849450] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    0.849455] usb 1-5: Product: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam

[    0.887192] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.888200] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8G6, 1.00, max UDMA/133

[    0.889409] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.890570] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8G6    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.901942] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.901950] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.902211] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.902304] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.927793] ALSA device list:

[    0.927801]   #0: HDA Intel HDMI at 0xf7f1c000 irq 47

[    0.927804]   #1: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7f18000 irq 48

[    0.991366] usb 3-1.3: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.071945] usb 3-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8f, idProduct=00fb

[    1.071955] usb 3-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.071959] usb 3-1.3: Product: USB Mouse

[    1.071963] usb 3-1.3: Manufacturer: YSTEK

[    1.075192] input: YSTEK USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.3/3-1.3:1.0/0003:0E8F:00FB.0001/input/input15

[    1.075652] hid-generic 0003:0E8F:00FB.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [YSTEK USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

[    1.247483] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2394.456 MHz

[    1.361293] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam (04f2:b483)

[    1.404495] input: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input16

[    1.430773] EXT3-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    1.430974] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    1.450526] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.450539] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    1.466097] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.467571] Freeing unused kernel memory: 984K (ffffffff81cb1000 - ffffffff81da7000)

[    1.467575] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    1.472444] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1972K (ffff880001613000 - ffff880001800000)

[    1.475137] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1192K (ffff880001ad6000 - ffff880001c00000)

[    1.557746] usb 1-6: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.856609] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    2.169589] kbd_mode (78) used greatest stack depth: 13744 bytes left

[    2.203589] loadkeys (79) used greatest stack depth: 13320 bytes left

[    2.203779] init-early.sh (77) used greatest stack depth: 12568 bytes left

[    2.248356] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.976496] systemd-udevd[376]: starting version 216

[    4.269446] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.274976] systemd-udevd[390]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    4.403438] ath9k 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[    4.409088] systemd-udevd[396]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[    4.453440] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    4.728446] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.728549] radeon 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    4.728818] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (OLAND 0x1002:0x6607 0x1043:0x192D).

[    4.728834] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7C00000

[    4.728835] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    5.602707] ATOM BIOS: Asus

[    5.602725] [drm] GPU not posted. posting now...

[    5.606403] radeon 0000:04:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    5.606405] radeon 0000:04:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[    5.606407] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M

[    5.606408] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    5.606496] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2991810 kiB

[    5.606499] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    5.606500] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    5.606505] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    5.606521] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    5.606522] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    5.606537] [drm] Loading oland Microcode

[    5.606542] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    5.606603] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c18 = 5323c42/0

[    5.614993] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    5.615010] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    5.615988] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c18 = 5323c42/0

[    5.615992] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[    5.618568] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

[    5.618674] radeon 0000:04:00.0: WB enabled

[    5.618677] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc00

[    5.618679] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc04

[    5.618681] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc08

[    5.618683] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc0c

[    5.618684] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc10

[    5.620222] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90004b35a18

[    5.620224] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    5.620225] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    5.620227] radeon 0000:04:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[    5.620245] radeon 0000:04:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.620257] radeon 0000:04:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    5.620287] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    5.815982] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.815988] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.815993] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.816002] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 4 usecs

[    5.816009] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 4 usecs

[    5.993293] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[    5.993298] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    5.993466] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993497] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993528] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993557] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993586] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    6.645915] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    6.646761] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    6.651060] radeon 0000:04:00.0: No connectors reported connected with modes

[    6.651062] [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

[    6.653180] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0479000

[    6.653181] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[    6.653182] [drm] size 3145728

[    6.653183] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    6.653184] [drm]    pitch is 4096

[    6.653358] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    6.655647] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.655648] radeon 0000:04:00.0: registered panic notifier

[    6.661933] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.40.0 20080528 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

[    6.725934] usb 1-6: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

[    6.725940] usb 1-6: can't read configurations, error -110

[    6.879039] usb 1-6: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    7.044235] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=3423

[    7.044240] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.198297] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    7.362732] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0129

[    7.362736] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    7.362739] usb 1-8: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    7.362741] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Generic

[    7.362743] usb 1-8: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

[    8.239082] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    8.382794] mount (528) used greatest stack depth: 12440 bytes left

[    8.484001] Adding 6836220k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6836220k FS

[    8.542949] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.575142] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.613557] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.633603] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.673404] EXT4-fs (sda9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.706227] EXT4-fs (sda10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

----------

## yayo

dmesg | grep radeon

```
[    4.728446] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.728549] radeon 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    5.606403] radeon 0000:04:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    5.606405] radeon 0000:04:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[    5.606521] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    5.606522] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    5.614993] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    5.618674] radeon 0000:04:00.0: WB enabled

[    5.618677] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc00

[    5.618679] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc04

[    5.618681] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc08

[    5.618683] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc0c

[    5.618684] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff8801a5b6cc10

[    5.620222] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90004b35a18

[    5.620227] radeon 0000:04:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[    5.620245] radeon 0000:04:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.620257] radeon 0000:04:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    5.620287] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    6.651060] radeon 0000:04:00.0: No connectors reported connected with modes

[    6.655647] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.655648] radeon 0000:04:00.0: registered panic notifier

[    6.661933] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.40.0 20080528 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

```

dmesg | grep drm

```

[    4.453440] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    4.728446] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.728818] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (OLAND 0x1002:0x6607 0x1043:0x192D).

[    4.728834] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7C00000

[    4.728835] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    5.602725] [drm] GPU not posted. posting now...

[    5.606407] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M

[    5.606408] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    5.606521] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    5.606522] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    5.606537] [drm] Loading oland Microcode

[    5.606542] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    5.606603] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c18 = 5323c42/0

[    5.614993] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    5.615010] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    5.615988] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c18 = 5323c42/0

[    5.615992] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[    5.618568] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

[    5.620224] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    5.620225] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    5.620287] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    5.815982] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.815988] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.815993] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.816002] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 4 usecs

[    5.816009] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 4 usecs

[    5.993293] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[    5.993298] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    5.993466] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993497] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993528] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993557] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.993586] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    6.645915] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    6.646761] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    6.651062] [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

[    6.653180] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0479000

[    6.653181] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[    6.653182] [drm] size 3145728

[    6.653183] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    6.653184] [drm]    pitch is 4096

[    6.655647] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.661933] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.40.0 20080528 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

```

It seems to me ok. No error msg. I'm not sure about the "No connectors", "fb0", and "registered panic notifier", but I guess they are only info about normal setup process? right?

Framebuffers are all disabled in kernel (the section name only is active with curly brackets, "support for framebuffer device", and also the "console display driver support" -> "-*- vga text console", but I guess that's needed, right?)

```

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/oland_ce.bin radeon/oland_mc.bin radeon/oland_me.bin radeon/oland_pfp.bin radeon/oland_rlc.bin radeon/oland_smc.bin radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

.......

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager

#

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_PTN3460 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_HDMI=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

```

Radeon is set as module as documentation page suggests.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 0a03 (rev 0b)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev e4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev e4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series Thermal (rev 04)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars LE [Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240]

```

lspci -v

(graphics controller)

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 192d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

...

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars LE [Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 192d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 49

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at f7c40000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

```

So far I can only get the backlight on at boot (it's clearly visible, it's set at full power and brightness FN keys don't work) but the screen is black. The system is working since I can do blind login and reboot. I managed to enter some commands to get logs written to files, then I get back to livecd and moved all stuff to usb and to this pc (another one) to post them here.

(In fact I don't like so much to flood a post with all this code, but I noticed people here do this often, hope it's ok. If it's not and you have a gentoo pastebin or something, feel free to tell me and sorry).

As you can see there are no real "error" msg (except for 2 filesystem ones that I suppose related to kernel making attempts in loading the root partition?). This is way it's too much information for me to parse to find the problem. Some ideas would be very appreciated. :/

(I start feeling stupid, I rly hope it's not some kind of silly mistake I did somewhere.. meh! ._.)

yayo

----------

## yayo

Found!

The broken thing was the disabled support for the integrated intel GPU:

```
# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set 

```

I really didn't know it, but it seems that both GPU must be active, because of a pipe signal between them.

(I probably disabled it when I activated the radeon stuff, thinking it was no longer need. : P )

Now I have to install the desktop and then I'll try out something to be sure it works perfectly, with 3D and all...  :Smile: 

Thanks to people of the IRC channel for their help.

yayo

----------

